# New Greek Testament Ed./Apparatus from SBL and Logos



## Siberian (Dec 3, 2010)

For those here interested in this sort of thing, and for old-school text critics who think their field is exhausted, there is a new GNT ed. available. The Society for Biblical Literature and Logos Bible Software, with Michael Holmes at the editorial wheel, joined forces to publish this new edition and an apparatus.

Here is the link.

Oh, and the electronic versions are free (the print one cost $30).


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 3, 2010)

James White wasn't very keen on this version. Some of the choices have very little manuscript support, even for someone who uses a critical edition already. He talked about it in a recent Dividing Line.


----------



## Siberian (Dec 3, 2010)

I doubt that many will make a switch from NA27/UBS4 to the new SBLGNT. However, I think that it is nice to have another tool, along with a supporting apparatus, in the kit.


----------



## TheElk (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm, I downloaded the txt version and it won't display correctly in Notepad, Wordpad, or Microsoft Office 2007. I have plenty of greek fonts including their SBLgrk ttf file.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 8, 2010)

I downloaded it into Libronix 3 (it automatically downloaded into my Libronix 4) as well as The Word and Word Search. I put the PDF edition on my Kindle, but it will be nice when they come out with a genuine Kindle version.

The Apparatus is innovative. Rather than litter the page with lots of witnesses and attestations, the editor compares the WH, Tregelles, the reconstructed Greek implied by the NIV, and the Byzantine representative of Robinson and Pierpont.

While this tilts in an Alexandrian text direction, it is an interesting concept. And, notice the statistics:

SBL—WH: 6,049 agreements; 879 disagreements

SBL—Treg: 5,701; 1,227

SBL—NIV: 6,312; 616

SBL—RP: 969; 5,959


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 11, 2010)

For those who doubt that NT scholars are the ultimate geeks . . .

YouTube - mike bird old spice commercial youtube

Apologies to the Old Spice Guy!


----------

